# Shop sold my wedding dress already paid for?



## The Outlaw (10 Aug 2008)

I just found out that the shop I bought my wedding dress in, where it was being held for me have sold it, its three weeks before my wedding, they have offered me dresses I did not like to start with and I've already purchased accessories, shoes etc to suit this dress...and given the timeframe involved I'm in serious trouble trying to find a replacement, can anyone give me any advice or have similar experience please.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2008)

Presumably you have proof of purchase of this particular item? If they can't furnish you with it now then presumably you are entitled to a refund? Unless you want them to offer you another (possibly differently priced) item? Or you want to shop around elsewhere? Maybe the _NCA _(www.consumerconnect.ie) can apprise you of your statutory rights?


----------



## Hillsalt (10 Aug 2008)

The Outlaw said:


> I just found out that the shop I bought my wedding dress in, where it was being held for me have sold it, its three weeks before my wedding, they have offered me dresses I did not like to start with and I've already purchased accessories, shoes etc to suit this dress...and given the timeframe involved I'm in serious trouble trying to find a replacement, can anyone give me any advice or have similar experience please.



I'd threaten them with media exposure. you'd be amazed how quick they can 'relocate' your dress living in the fear of the likes of Joe Duffy. I appreciate that this is very important to you so be waiting for them at the door when they open for business tomorrow morning. 

Good luck with your new life with your husband.


----------



## Niallman (11 Aug 2008)

Why are they not bending over backwards to get your dress back instead of offering you other ones??


----------



## Mucker Man (11 Aug 2008)

I agree with Hillsalt, also tell the shop that you will be posting on weddingsonline.ie as this is where alot of brides to be look for advice.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Aug 2008)

Thats terrible, can they not get the original dress back for you? Can they not get the same dress from the supplier and fitted to your taste in the next 3 weeks?

I agree with the other posters suggestion of telling them you'll expose them on weddingsonline.ie - but ultimately while exposing them is all very well it doesnt get you a dress!!!

I suggest you tell them that you paid them to provide a dress to your specification for you wedding and you suggest that they get on and do that - 3 weeks is enough time for them to get you a dress made, even if it costs them a fortune.


----------



## csirl (11 Aug 2008)

> I'd threaten them with media exposure. you'd be amazed how quick they can 'relocate' your dress living in the fear of the likes of Joe Duffy


 
I think people over estimate the powers of Joe Duffy. The vast majority of people never listen to his show and dont care about him.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2008)

Listenership figures of [broken link removed] are not to be sneezed at though!


----------



## Megan (11 Aug 2008)

If you know the make and style number of your dress try doing a search online for it and if you find it print it off and bring it to the shop and tell them to order it for you and that you won't settle for any other style. I think it is the shop's responsibilty to supply you with the dress you paid for. Maybe post the details of your dress here and we all could help finding it for you.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Aug 2008)

Wonder how long itd take them to get the same dress from the suppliers?

Was talking to bride to be in work at lunch and she said the place she bought hers told her it takes 8 weeks to be delivered as they are only made to order.


----------



## SuzG (11 Aug 2008)

Hey,

What a horrible situation to be in, my sympathies! However, do you not agree that the whole hype around weddings in general, that is "have to shop for dresses 18 months in advance" etc, is all drummed up by those involved. The more time spent on the preparations the more opportunities to spend more money on all the little extras.

Please do stand up for yourself, the dress will not have been the only one produced and it is their error. No matter where in the world the dress is produced there are express couriers etc. the shop needs to get you your dress and on time! No Excuses!

Best of luck!
Suz


----------



## The Outlaw (11 Aug 2008)

Thanks for all your input guys, we will be going into battle with them at the weekend, I will post and update as it may be of use to someone else down the line..


----------



## Mel (11 Aug 2008)

If it's 3 weeks to your wedding would you not want to get on their case immediately and not leave it until the weekend?   
The sooner you act the more chance they will be able to sort it out for you...


----------



## tester1 (11 Aug 2008)

Is it a make of gown, you could google suppliers in Ireland and tell shop if you locate another gown and advise them you want to source from other shop. This really isnt something to leave until the wkend as last poster stated.


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Aug 2008)

Thats absolutely terrible for you so near to your wedding. Get on to Joe Duffy tomorrow and name and shame this shop. By doing so you will save more poor girls the hassle that this has caused you. I've just read a hair-raising story about a bridal shop in Cork on weddingsonline tonight, most bizzare behaviour. Would you be the same bride in that other story? I really hope everything goes well for you. Go in there and demand another dress.


----------



## Thrifty (12 Aug 2008)

Regarding the power of Joe Duffy, i 've been suprised at some of the issues brought up on the show which i've then seen the next day in the newspaper. I'd never underestimate the power of radio.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Aug 2008)

Yes Joe Duffy show has huge listenership and has brought to light many many scams to date and highlighted things we would never have been aware of otherwise. Fantastic show.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Fantastic show.


Steady on. I wouldn't go that far myself!


----------



## jrewing (12 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Fantastic show.


 
You must be the famous "Mary from Clontarf" !


----------



## advisor (12 Aug 2008)

I can remember something like this happening before (think the shop just closed down overnight)  Ireland am took up story and had shops lining up to help out - think of free advertising for them.  It's worth a shot.  Ireland am are registered on this site - maybe they'll take up your plight.

Best of Luck


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 Aug 2008)

Go for them. No mercy!


----------



## Sylvester3 (12 Aug 2008)

*That is a terrible situation to be in so close to the wedding - can you find something you like elsewhere and send them the bill?
*


----------



## niceoneted (13 Aug 2008)

Have you paid for the dress in full or did you only have a deposit on it? If there was an amount outstanding was there a specific time or date when this had to be paid? Were you supposed to go for any fittings and missed them? If there was money owing and they tried to contact you with no response they may have no option but to sell it if they had a buyer. 
I hope it all works out all the same.


----------



## ben101 (14 Aug 2008)

you should tell them you are going to post their name on this forum and several hundred others.i've done this with travel issues on trip advisor and the like and it works a treat.they could at least offer you a more expensive dress for the same price as they would probably still not be out of pocket as what you paid retail would still probably cover a much more expensive dress wholesale price.


----------

